# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Operaties bij eetverslavingen en/of overgewicht, PAS OP HIERMEE !!!

## AadHuf

Hallo allemaal,

Ik wil graag hier als onderwerp inbrengen operaties bij eetverslaving. Ik ben nu een man van 46 jaar. Ik ben al sinds mijn jeugd eetverslaafd als gevolg van emotionele verwaarlozing door mijn situatie in mijn jeugd. Mijn moeder zat mijn hele jeugd in een psychiatrische inrichting (nu nog) en mijn vader draaide 3 ploegendienst en kon er niet voor mij zijn. Hij voelde zich hier zo schuldig door dat ik alles maar kreeg wat ik wilde en dus ook kon eten wat ik wilde. Dit heeft bij mij mijn eetverslaving ontwikkeld. De verslaving is erger en erger geworden en op een gegeven moment woog ik 176Kg en was (zo omschrijf ik het tegenwoordig maar)lichamelijk gehandicapt hierdoor. Toen heb ik als 17e persoon in Nederland mijn eerste maagband gehad. Deze werd verkeerd geplaatst en is na een jaar vervangen door een tweede maagband. Deze heeft zelfs volledig opgespoten bij mij geen reslutaat gebracht, want mijn verslaving was sterker en ondanks de maagband kwam ik aan. Toen ben ik naar Belgie verwezen voor een Duodenal Switch operatie in Dendermonde. In Nederland hadden ze er hiervan nog niet zoveel gedaan en in Belgie wel, vandaar. Daar ik zo dik was durfde de chirurg de operatie niet in 1 keer aan en moest deze in twee delen uitgevoerd worden. In Janurai 2007 is dus mijn tweede maagband verwijderd en heb ik een maagverkleining gehad (sleeve). Hierna begon ik af te vallen. Na een half jaar was ik al aardig wat kilo's kwijt en stopte het afvallen. In Augustus 2007 heb ik de laatste operatie ondergaan en kreeg ik de darmbypass. Nu is mijn dunne darm effectief zo kort dat hij nu als een soort stortkoker functioneert naar mijn dikke darm zodat er veel minder opgenomen wordt waardoor je dus weer afvalt. Ik viel dus verder af en bereikte het gewicht van 100Kg waar ik nu stabiel op blijf en zeer tevreden mee ben en ik heb geen behoefte om nog verder af te vallen.

En nu komt de valkuil waar ik iedereen die over deze operatie nadenkt (of over een gewichtsverlagende operatie in het algemeen) voor wil waarschuwen !!!

Na een jaar constant op 100Kg gebleven te zijn en ik dus wel tevreden was met het gewicht en geen behoefte meer had om nog verder af te vallen kwam de man met de hamer jl Juli. In mijn vakantie die in Juni was, begon ik steeds meer te beseffen dat ik nu wel een voor mij acceptabel gewicht had en daar op zich gelukkig mee was. Maar waarom voelde ik mij dan zo ongelukkig met mezelf? Dat gevoel werd steeds sterker en sterker. Ik moest op 1 Juli weer aan het werk en ik wilde dat niet meer en dat was voor het eerst in ca 30 jaar dat ik dat gevoel had. Ik werd zo verschrikkelijk moe van het constant op zoek zijn naar eten en werd daar letterlijk gek van en steeds ongelukkiger. Ik kreeg steeds meer concentratie problemen en begon zelfmoordgedachten te krijgen. Ik sliep snachts ook niet meer en lag de hele tijd maar te piekeren. Na een week nog gewerkt te hebben, heb ik mezelf ziek moeten melden omdat het gewoon niet meer ging. Ik was zwaar depressief. 

Ik heb nu verschillende gesprekken gehad met psychologen en mensen ik wil jullie waarschuwen. Een ieder die denkt aan zo'n operatie als oplossing voor je overgewicht moet zich terdege realiseren dat de operatie voor je gewicht een oplossing brengt, maar niets wegneemt van de oorzaak van je overgewicht die tussen je oren zit. Dus zorg ervoor dat als je dit doet, je dit GELIJKERTIJD samen doet gaan met een gedege psychologische begeleiding bij het oplossen van de onderliggende problematiek waardoor je de verslaving ontwikkeld hebt.!!!

Ook wil ik waarschuwen dat als je geopereerd bent en deze operatie ondergaan hebt je alles kan eten en de weg voor je vrij is om alles te eten en niet aan te komen. Bij mij heeft dat een grote verergering van mijn eetverslaving met zich meegebracht en wel in die mate dat ik nu 24 uur per dag bezig ben met eten. Zodra er weer een klein gaatje in mijn kleine maagje is MOET (van de verslaving) dit weer aangevuld worden. Gebeurt dat niet dan wordt ik er enorm onwel en vreselijk zenuwachtig van en krijg echte junk ontwenningsverschijnselen.

Ik heb deze operaties dan pas ook gehad na vele jaren dieeten volgen die niet hielpen en een lange weg in dat traject. Ik vind dat het ook zo moet zijn. Ik zie nu dat deze operaties al bij tieners uitgevoerd worden met een gewicht van 120Kg en ben daar een felle tegenstander van. Namelijk, ik voorspel dat zij later allemaal psychische problemen gaan krijgen omdat de werkelijke oorzaak waarom zij teveel gaan eten niet behandeld wordt.

Ik wil nog wel even aanvullen dat je voordat je de operaties krijgt eerst wel een consult met een psycholoog krijgt die moet bekijken of je de operatie wel aankan en die je waarschuwt voor een gat wat er kan vallen na de operatie. Maar dat is een interview die je gemakkelijk doorkomt heb ik ervaren. Maar als je zo dik bent als ik was is dat voor je op dat moment het belangrijkste. Let dus op dat je continue psychologische begeleiding blijft houden als je toch beslist een gewichtsverlagende operatie te ondergaan !!!. Mocht iemand geiteresseerd zijn, mijn verhaal is te lezen achter de volgende link: http://aadhuf.741.com/operatie_verslagen_pagina.htm

Zie dit dus als een waarschuwing van een ervaringsdeskundige.

M.v.g. Aad Huf

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Aad Huf,

Ik vind het knap dat je je verhaal hier doet in de hoop andere mensen te helpen  :Smile:  Vervelend dat je zoveel hebt moeten doorstaan en er nu achter bent dat het er niet echt beter op is geworden  :Frown:  Ik hoop voor je dat een psycholoog of iemand anders je kan helpen zodat je niet meer fulltime met eten bezig hoeft te zijn!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## kramer

Ik zit zelf op een gastric bypass forum. Tegenwoordig is er veel meer nazorg bij deze operaties. Ik lees overwegend positieve verhalen. een enkeling heeft te maken met complicaties maar over het algemeen is men heel blij met deze operatie. 
Zelf heb ik nog niet de operatie ondergaan. Je komt nl. niet zomaar in aanmerking. Maar ik hoop binnenkort een zh te vinden die mij wil helpen.

----------

